# Near Epic Drift and Wade



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Killed it... but was not easy. Fished East Matagorda with a buddy of mine that I haven't fished with in a while... the Legend does exist.. Mr. Zephyr Cove himself.. Smackdaddy .. Mac Jank. Mac and I tagged teamed the bay starting early and hunting hard.. we had to hunt for the fish using our best methods and hunting sign in a lot of unknown areas. People think you need to know spots to catch fish and it's just not true, you have to hunt them, sign, and structure.

We caught a limit of trout and a bonus red drifting deep shell. was a grind but worked out with the limit of keepers and half dozen through backs. DownSouth in chicken on chain on 1/8th norton screw lock. Just tickling the shell, occasionally a fish would hit it right under the surface or on the fall as well. 1 fish on a provoker as well.. same deal, tickling the shell and trying not to get hung up.

And if that wasn't enough after the limit (we had to grind out the last two) with one trout up to 22. We headed to several wade fishing areas and popped around down the shoreline until we found an area on the south shoreline that had more bait than the others. Anchored up.. he went to the deep side and I went shallow.. didn't take long and he's whopping and hollering and I finally got out to him. We added another 5 fish to the day as we caught and released trout up to 27". These 5 were all studs from 19 to 27. We released all 5 of those. All of these were caught on FatBoys in Black silver pink belly and bone diamond worked slow.. slow pull then a couple twitches. repeat. It was fun fishing a fatboy again. I didn't need to use my GrassWalker as it was deep enough and not enough shell to need the weedless / snagless rig.

We didn't do anything special other than apply what's in the Limit and Big Trout videos... we applied it and worked hard.. fished all day until we couldn't see to take fish off. Was a grind, it was work, but it was fun work.

Anyone is always welcome to contact me at [email protected] to ask fishing questions or try to figure out what they're not putting to use as they should. [email protected]


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice report. I noticed the TSLâ€™s on the end cap at Tackle Town the other day when my wife was returning some Christmas stuff. She was rushing me, for good reason I might add, so I didnâ€™t get a chance to grab a few off the shelf to try. Wonâ€™t happen next time though. Iâ€™ll have to put that store credit to good use. Quick question, and probably a dumb one..........what is the drain fitting for underneath that mess of fish in the ice chest?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great report! Those are some solid trout!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great report Tobin....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going Tobin. Good to see Smack is still catching fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice. Mac is looking good! Good to know he is well! I'll be down in Matty next month.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

he's still "retired" from 2cool?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The Smackdaddy lives!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

This report gives me hope for when I come down next month.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and catch. Would love to see Smackdaddy back.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Great job fellas!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ethan Hunt said:


> he's still "retired" from 2cool?


LOL... Mac has been banned from having a keyboard ;-) forever LOL.. But in person he's the kinda guy that will make you laugh, cut up, and will give the shirt off his back to help you do anything. Good peoples.


----------



## largeutfan (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey big thanks for the detailed report and great pics for those of us on dry land !!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Love seeing this! I miss seeing Smack around here.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice fish, good report, great times.

I miss Mac, although he had some people he would just wind up tight, then sit back and watch. Ok, he didn't really sit back. He kept winding them up again and again.

Funniest reply I remember was from Mac, directed at Gilbert.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Prizepig said:


> what is the drain fitting for underneath that mess of fish in the ice chest?


E-Z Drainer Anti-Clog Cooler Drain. it keeps the plastic ice bag and ice from clogging the drain so it actually drains when you need it to or if you want to drain off a little water and add more ice.

My friend Reed on 2cool told me about them. he said they have a website but I just go mine at the show.. he usually shows up at fishing shows.


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Great Report!!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I would say that was an Epic day of fishing, especially since yâ€™all were prowling around and targeting what looked good. But having your knowledge of Trout Support and Macs fish magnet itâ€™s almost unfair Lol! The few times Iâ€™ve fished E Matty it was with Mac and whether you catch fish or not itâ€™s a guaranteed good time. We paddled 7 miles one time and I think I caught the only trout! Mac had the bright idea of parking one truck at the launch and leaving one where we were gonna drift to but he must have talked smack to Mother Nature at some point because the tide went waaay!!! out and we couldnâ€™t get in and had to paddle back to launch Lol, we were whooped! He put it on me one day when Gracie, him and I fished a cold day in November 2013. We had a good ol time belly deep and drifting, I strung a slot red and he caught and released a solid slam! Few pics from a super nice day!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's awesome.. good times for sure. I can't believe ya'll had to paddle back all that way. Whew!!!!


----------

